# Gaff vs. Gaffers



## techno89 (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry to kind of make a thread about a rant but I have a little arguement going with my friend that most professionals call gaffers tape gaff tape. It doesnt even sound right for me to say gaffers. Whats your opinion stage pros?

EDIT: I mean when specifically referring to the tape for this poll.

Thanks!


----------



## chausman (Dec 12, 2011)

"Would you hand me that gaffers tape?"
"Will you help me gaff this back together after the actor broke it?"
"Don't forget to buy more gaff tape, we're almost out...again."
"Please don't ever call that Gaffa again."

That's how I use it. I don't think there is a right or wrong.


----------



## techno89 (Dec 12, 2011)

Right I don't really think theres a right or wrong way, just sounds wrong when I say the whole word haha. And I mean when specifically referring to the tape for this poll btw.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 12, 2011)

Both. Both are correct.

Now lets get back to pointlessly arguing over more important things, such as 120 vs 220, or Metric vs Imperial.


----------



## CrazyTechie (Dec 13, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Both. Both are correct.
> 
> Now lets get back to pointlessly arguing over more important things, such as 120 vs 220, or Metric vs Imperial.



I agree, neither is right or wrong. For me it would depend on the context.

What about edison vs stage pin vs twist-lock? That one's pretty important.


----------



## techieman33 (Dec 13, 2011)

We call it gaff unless someone from outside the industry is asking us what it is, where to get it, etc.


----------



## shiben (Dec 13, 2011)

CrazyTechie said:


> What about edison vs stage pin vs twist-lock? That one's pretty important.


 
But that one is easy. None of the above.


----------



## cpf (Dec 13, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Both. Both are correct.
> 
> Now lets get back to pointlessly arguing over more important things, such as 120 vs 220, or Metric vs Imperial.


 
No no no, let's not beat a dead horse. 



60 vs 50hz is where it's at.


----------



## josh88 (Dec 13, 2011)

I too would agree with both, and like Chase use them interchangeably at different times. When I'm using it as a verb, I say gaff down that cable (they know what tape I want them to use) but still will often call it gaffer's tape.


----------



## rsmentele (Dec 13, 2011)

I didn't vote, because I agree that both are correct, and are interchangeable


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 13, 2011)

I swear we had a poll on this about 5 years ago, but I can't find it. Maybe it was just a debate that erupted in another thread. 

Anyway, I believe this is a combination of a regional slang issue and what they are teaching at your local universities. Here in Seattle it's Gaff or Gaffers. In other parts of the country Gaffa is correct. Either way, it's nothing to get worked up about.


----------



## Gern (Dec 13, 2011)

The crew I'm with uses Gaffers to call out the tape, gaff as a verb.

In Hollywood's expendables world, the same tape is called different names:
2" is Gaffers tape.
1" is Camera tape.
Does that hold true around the country, world?


----------



## Van (Dec 13, 2011)

I always thought Camera tape was a bit different... Anyway, Interchangeable, However ! When spelled, it's Gaffers Tape or Gaff Tape. NOT 'Gaffa' Tape. " what the hell is a Gaffa?"


----------



## shiben (Dec 13, 2011)

Van said:


> I always thought Camera tape was a bit different... Anyway, Interchangeable, However ! When spelled, it's Gaffers Tape or Gaff Tape. NOT 'Gaffa' Tape. " what the hell is a Gaffa?"


 
A gaffer played by an actor for a "movie shooting" sequence in a movie.

Or is it a gaffer who moonlights as a gang banger?


----------



## rochem (Dec 13, 2011)

Gern said:


> ...1" is Camera tape.
> Does that hold true around the country, world?



I always thought camera tape was 1" console tape?


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey guys, can some one pass me the duck tape?


----------



## MarshallPope (Dec 13, 2011)

Pie4Weebl said:


> Hey guys, can some one pass me the duck tape?



Nope. Sorry. All we've got is 3M.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 13, 2011)

And spike tape is 1/2" Gaffers tape.


----------



## ScottT (Dec 13, 2011)

Van said:


> " what the hell is a Gaffa?"


 
I think it's the British English for duck/duct tape


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 13, 2011)

We call it gaff tape but gaffers is ok because that is really what it is called. I don't work in the movie world so I can't address the 1" gaff tape question. That brings up the question of what does the movie world call 3" tape?


----------



## Gern (Dec 13, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> That brings up the question of what does the movie world call 3" tape?


 
Why, '3" gaffers', of course! Same for 4" gaffers.
lol.
We go back to 'not calling it what it is' with cable path tape. 
We call that 'tunnel tape'.


----------



## josh88 (Dec 13, 2011)

Pie4Weebl said:


> Hey guys, can some one pass me the duck tape?


 
The way I learned this is that when it was invented in ww2 it was "duck" tape because it was waterproof, it came back after the war and got into the hvac world and. Became "duct" tape, and then the company and brand "duck" formed making them both fairly interchangeable. Who knows of that's accurate though, now I'm going to look it up


----------



## JD (Dec 13, 2011)

My take was yet different:

Gaff tape = Special non-stick duct tape.

Gaffer = One who uses Gaff tape.

Gaffer's tape = The Gaff tape that belongs to the Gaffer.

Never though of it in the "Gaffers" type phrasing, always though of it in the possessive.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 13, 2011)

JD said:


> My take was yet different:
> 
> Gaff tape = Special non-stick duct tape.
> 
> ...


You forgot:
Gaffers*'* tape = The Gaff tape that belongs to all the Gaffers.

I've said before: I think the "gaff" term was coined so that people didn't have to worry about where to put the apostrophe.

As for gaffa,

derekleffew said:


> ...Perhaps this is a British peculiarity, as I notice many Brits/Aussies also use and say "gaffa" for "gaffer." Possibly similarly, American urban youth seem to think it proper to use "gangsta" instead of "gangster." Or do those have two separate meanings? ...


 its use seems to be frowned upon by educated Brits. One wonders why the term persists at all.


----------



## chausman (Dec 13, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> One wonders why the term persists at all.


 
Forums like this. And those who heard it, and haven't bothered to find out if there is a better name.


----------



## shiben (Dec 13, 2011)

chausman said:


> Forums like this. And those who heard it, and haven't bothered to find out if there is a better name.


 
except we dont accept people who use gaffa here...


----------



## Kelite (Dec 14, 2011)

In a similar vein-
While recently visiting the Polyken tape manufacturing facility in Franklin KY, I had the pleasure of hearing a 72 inch wide roll of gaffer tape being quickly unwound for slitting and re-rolling onto Apollo cores. You know what? It was REALLY LOUD!  Imagine 36 gaffers, elbow to elbow, each unwinding a two inch roll of gaffer tape as quickly as possible. Whoa....

Now, back to our regularly scheduled thread-


----------



## JD (Dec 14, 2011)

A symphony of stickyness!

Can you imaging that machine malfunctioning? 

"911, we have three workers taped to the roof of our manufacturing plant...."


----------



## shiben (Dec 14, 2011)

JD said:


> A symphony of stickyness!
> 
> Can you imaging that machine malfunctioning?
> 
> "911, we have three workers taped to the roof of our manufacturing plant...."


 
"Taped sir? Yes taped. Will you be needing an ambulance? No, they seem to be enjoying it. However, a fire truck with a ladder..."


----------



## jstandfast (Dec 14, 2011)

Camera tape. So called, ( I was once told by an old timer ) because it was the perfect size to hold closed and mark the contents of 16 mm "newsreel' film cans. As for console tape I far prefer 1" artists tape........


----------



## cdub260 (Dec 14, 2011)

When I was just starting out in the theatre world, I called it Gaffer's Tape. However, as I've gotten older I've become much lazier and now call it Gaff Tape, or if I'm feeling particularly lazy, simply Gaff.


----------



## Kelite (Dec 15, 2011)

Question to those of you keeping track of this thread-

How many rolls of 2 inch gaffer tape do you purchase with each order? 

(Yes I realize it depends upon the needs of the particular show, but on average- how many?)


----------



## josh88 (Dec 15, 2011)

I usually do orders of 5. That seems to get me through enough time and I can group it with an order of other stuff when I run out.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 15, 2011)

Duck Tape vs Duct Tape . . .
DuctTapeGuys.com


----------



## josh88 (Dec 15, 2011)

WooferHound said:


> Duck Tape vs Duct Tape . . .
> DuctTapeGuys.com


 
And thanks to woofer hound for backing up my story and providing the proof I'd been to lazy to find haha.


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 15, 2011)

I order by the case, getting ready to do just that. Got a special?


Kelite said:


> Question to those of you keeping track of this thread-
> 
> How many rolls of 2 inch gaffer tape do you purchase with each order?
> 
> (Yes I realize it depends upon the needs of the particular show, but on average- how many?)


----------



## Van (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok, now I'm off on a semantics/etymology bent. Where does the term Gaffer come from ? Was it a position on a ship like so many other words in the theater world ?
Does a Gaffer ever use a Gaff ? < a long pole with a hook and spike on the end used for hauling in fish and or capturing errant ropes on a ship> 
One might be accused of committing a 'Gaff' on stage if one were to trip and fall, but is that because Gaffers are traditionally clumsy ? or because you have to use a gaff to retrieve bodies after someone falls overboard ? These are the things that keep me awake at night.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Dec 15, 2011)

Van said:


> Ok, now I'm off on a semantics/etymology bent. Where does the term Gaffer come from ? Was it a position on a ship like so many other words in the theater world ?
> Does a Gaffer ever use a Gaff ? < a long pole with a hook and spike on the end used for hauling in fish and or capturing errant ropes on a ship>
> One might be accused of committing a 'Gaff' on stage if one were to trip and fall, but is that because Gaffers are traditionally clumsy ? or because you have to use a gaff to retrieve bodies after someone falls overboard ? These are the things that keep me awake at night.



I prefer the other definition - "a means of climbing utility poles" - I believe this makes a bit more sense considering it refers to theatrical work .


----------



## Van (Dec 15, 2011)

JLNorthGA said:


> I prefer the other definition - "a means of climbing utility poles" - I believe this makes a bit more sense considering it refers to theatrical work .


 
On Wikkipedia, I discovered another, rather disturbing, definition: "6.A garment worn to hide the genitals by male transvestites."
Well, I guess that would explain the desire for the tape to be " Non-Stick".


----------



## JD (Dec 15, 2011)

My money would be on this one:


Van said:


> "a long pole with a hook and spike on the end used for hauling in fish and or _capturing errant ropes on a ship_"



Old terms have a way of being reused. "errant ropes on a ship" becomes "errant cables on a stage." Maybe tape instead of a hook? 

"Long pole with a hook" used for hauling _actors off the stage_ 

I guess you would use the spike if they were really bad! 

This might actually be the correct answer from:
http://www.media-match.com/usa/jobtypes/gaffer-jobs-402722.php

"A Gaffer in the motion picture industry is the head of the electrical department, responsible for the execution (and sometimes the design) of the lighting plan for a production. In British English the term Gaffer is long established as meaning an old man, or the foreman of a squad of workmen. The term was also used to describe men who adjusted lighting in English theater and men who tended street lamps, after the "gaff" they used, a pole with a hook on its end. "


----------



## Beans45601 (Dec 15, 2011)

Van said:


> On Wikkipedia, I discovered another, rather disturbing, definition: "6.A garment worn to hide the genitals by male transvestites."
> Well, I guess that would explain the desire for the tape to be " Non-Stick".



Not to get too off topic. But I would say what I find *most* disturbing is that all of my Transgender (male to female, specifically) friends have to gaff, otherwise the get murdered. 

Let's try to be a little more sensitive, shall we?


----------



## Kelite (Dec 15, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> Got a special?


 
Good question Michael, when 5 cases or more are ordered by a dealer, Apollo covers the shipping. 

I was curious as to the qty normally purchased because we may offer several additional pricing discounts for qtys less than 24 rolls (the normal case size). 

I'm interested in the qtys purchased by other gaffer tape buyers out there-


(edit- Wow didn't realize my reply to Michael S. Taylor would land in the midst of a transgender 'tape the junk' discussion. Please forgive me for the intrusion!!!  )


----------



## shiben (Dec 15, 2011)

JD said:


> In British English the term Gaffer is long established as meaning an old man, or the foreman of a squad of workmen.


 
Thus the use of Hobbits referring to their fathers as "Gaffers"...


----------



## Gern (Dec 15, 2011)

Van said:


> Where does the term Gaffer come from ? Was it a position on a ship like so many other words in the theater world ?


That is close to the lineage I was taught in the 1980's. The first stage riggers were sailors-with their knowledge of knots & all.


Van said:


> Does a Gaffer ever use a Gaff ? < a long pole with a hook and spike on the end used for hauling in fish and or capturing errant ropes on a ship>


I ALWAYS have a Gaff pole, gaffers stick, Stick, whatever your crew wants to call it, on EVERY show. Film & TV lighting trim heights are usually low enough for ease of use, making it quicker to do a simple adjustment than bringing in a ladder crew. Yesterday, I used the pole to snag a cable from the 6 feet below the greenbeds.
I usually will have construction get me a piece of closet rod and attach hardware on the end, If the gaffer or BB doesn't bring one to the show. Current show the gaffer owns a Utility disconnect pole.


----------



## DrPinto (Dec 15, 2011)

Van said:


> On Wikkipedia, I discovered another, rather disturbing, definition: "6.A garment worn to hide the genitals by male transvestites."
> Well, I guess that would explain the desire for the tape to be " Non-Stick".



I don't know if I would believe that one.

You have to be careful when looking up things on the net. I've learned the hard way:

1. Trust Wikipedia only up to a point. It's like how you would trust a friend around your significant other.

2. Never go to any url that has anything to do with a "lemon party". There will be no lemons and it will not be a good party at all.

3. The most important thing to remember is NEVER EVER google Shiben's name. Never. Urban dictionary was not kind at all.


----------



## cdub260 (Dec 15, 2011)

Kelite said:


> How many rolls of 2 inch gaffer tape do you purchase with each order?


 
Strangely enough, I only end up going through 4 to 6 rolls per year. Due largely to the amount of rolling scenery we have, and that a typical show has 35 to 40 set changes, outside of the orchestra pit I have no cables taped to the floor.

I usually get two rolls at a time.


----------



## ship (Dec 15, 2011)

Find your question too limited. Is it a chair or chairs? What in a situation do you say the short hand in often found to be pluro verses what could be either to be?


----------



## MarshallPope (Dec 15, 2011)

Around here, I almost exclusively here "gaff tape" or simply "gaff." Come to think of it, i'm not sure of any time outside of a tour that I have heard it called anything else in the few theatres I have worked in in the area.


----------



## Nelson (Dec 16, 2011)

I buy two to three rolls at a time whenever I order something else. To date I've never placed an order just for gaff tape.


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 16, 2011)

I just did the touring company of Momma Mia. We had to cover my StageRight decks with a double layer of plywood. We do the first layer with 2 and 3 inch gaff, then screw the second layer to that. After the first of the year I will do a rodeo one weekend and a monster truck show the next. I have to cover all the folded lower risers with plastic sheeting. All that is gaffed with three inch gaff. I use a fair amount of gaff in a year's time. I usually use a case of each between these projects, plus what I normally use on other shows.


----------



## Gern (Dec 16, 2011)

Just because you know how to use Gaff, that doesn't alone doesn't make you a Gaffer.
For me "Re: Gaff vs. Gaffers" reminds me of when I was on my first show in Hollywood. I had been working steels & lighting on concerts and learned on the road of Gaff(ers tape), but never heard the term Gaffer. I used 5 rolls of gaff a night laying the marley and bordering the edges of stage & stairs, plus. I knew nothing of crew positions & duties in film. On my first day on a film then, I was early & chatting with a guy. I asked him what he did, and he replied, "I'm the Gaffer." Thinking of all the 'gaff' I used in the last year, I thought to my self, "Hmm, I must be a gaffer too."
Um, no. Ha Ha.


----------



## shiben (Dec 17, 2011)

DrPinto said:


> ...The most important thing to remember is NEVER EVER google Shiben's name. Never. Urban dictionary was not kind at all.
> View attachment 5993



What were you googling my name for? And thank you for that... I need to quick edit some urban dictionary for brand management reasons now. Its like A certain presidential candidate and his Google issues...


----------



## zmb (Dec 17, 2011)

shiben said:


> What were you googling my name for? And thank you for that... I need to quick edit some urban dictionary for brand management reasons now. Its like A certain presidential candidate and his Google issues...


 
Just Google yourself to make sure nothing strange shows up. My name yields nothing but social networking sites of people sharing my name but adding "theatre" has most of the first couple resulting pertaining to me.


----------



## shiben (Dec 17, 2011)

zmb said:


> Just Google yourself to make sure nothing strange shows up. My name yields nothing but social networking sites of people sharing my name but adding "theatre" has most of the first couple resulting pertaining to me.


 
Right but a clever observer will note that Dr.Pinto there was the one googling me... The Urban Dictionary thing is new... Not sure where that came from to be honest...


----------



## DrPinto (Dec 17, 2011)

shiben said:


> Right but a clever observer will note that Dr.Pinto there was the one googling me... The Urban Dictionary thing is new... Not sure where that came from to be honest...


 
Actually I googled your name because I was curious if "shiben" was some kind of theater term I had never heard before, like "I'll be busking the show and aiming the shiben".

The urban dictionary entry was several years old. I figured it was either just a coincidence or someone busting your stones a few years back. Either way, I thought you must have known about it by now. No offense intended.

It's always a good idea to google your name occasionally. You never know.


----------



## shiben (Dec 17, 2011)

DrPinto said:


> Actually I googled your name because I was curious if "shiben" was some kind of theater term I had never heard before, like "I'll be busking the show and aiming the shiben".
> 
> The urban dictionary entry was several years old. I figured it was either just a coincidence or someone busting your stones a few years back. Either way, I thought you must have known about it by now. No offense intended.
> 
> It's always a good idea to google your name occasionally. You never know.


 
Of course not. My handle on here is just a nickname, due to my first initial being S and the last name being Hiben, thus Shiben. Been that way since Jr. High and never could shake it.


----------



## ejsandstrom (Dec 18, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Now lets get back to pointlessly arguing over more important things, such as 120 vs 220, or Metric vs Imperial.



This is easy, 220 is a mythical voltage. So it has to be 120.


----------

